# Missing Molly



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I feel your pain!! I'm so sorry. They forever own that place in our heart! It is so hard when they leave.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Terra, I so understand your pain. We lost our sweet girls on the same sad day in February. I am still so sad, and I miss Tesia everyday. You're right - it's just not the same without our girls. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know it is just so hard when they are gone. Very quiet and lonely without them.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am sorry that you lost your dear Molly and it's so hard when we no longer have them near us. We have 2 new furr kids now and I find myself still missing my Rhett as the day we lost him to hemangio. We can only keep them alive in the wonderful memories that they have given to us.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Terra, so sorry you're feeling down. I know you loved Molly so much. She must have left a very big hole. I hope your memories of many good times are a comfort.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was Molly's time to go. It hurts so much.
Molly was adorable and I did so enjoy stalking her.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry Terra.... I wish I had something to really make you feel better. There's not really anything to say. With really special dogs, just like with special people, the hole in your heart will always be there. It doesn't go away, ever. The only hope is that you can train your mind to embrace the good memories, to focus on how grateful you are that she was part of your life for the time you had her. Some people go their whole lives and never know the love of a good dog. You are blessed to have had her love and devotion. It can take a long time to get to a place where you make your mind focus on only the positive, and some days you will slip and the tears will come anyway. I'm sorry for your pain. Strange to say, but I'm one of the lucky ones who understands your loss.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Terra...I feel your pain..I lost my sweet Sadie last Aug, and I still miss her terribly every day. I have two new wonderful pups to love on..but I find myself thinking of Sadie a lot...I guess thats what is meant by they will always be with you..but sometimes it hurts so much to miss them...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. Today is the 3 month mark for me and today was very hard. I was outside doing yard work and found myself just stopping what I was doing and missing his not being there with me. I know it will get better for you just as it will for me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> I am so missing my sweet molly. Life without out her is just not the same


How I ache for you. Life will not ever be the same again, you know. I firmly believe that you can and will be wondrously happy again, but it will be a different happiness than you knew while you had Molly. That is part of the price we pay for the privilege of knowing them.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're having a tough day missing her. It seems sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why the grief sneaks back up on us, and for a while it seems like we're losing them all over again. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

I know how you feel and I am so sorry about Molly!!!
I lost my Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010, and miss her every day.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

It is so hard to be without them. They leave us with a part of us that can't be replaced, but never forgotten. I am sorry for your loss, and understand how you miss her. xoxo Oh to have them forever. I pray that my side of heaven will be full of the love from the goldens that I had to let go.........Then somehow the circle of love will be complete.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw Molly, I still miss you. I still want you back. I still can't stop crying. I go along trying to pretend everything is all right, that I am all right. But I'm not! It's been over 5 month and I can't seem to move on, I'm stuck. I commissioned a portrait of you and I can't even go through your pictures to find some to send the artist.
I know you wouldn't like me this way, but I can't help being so sad. 
Emma does a lot of things that remind me of you. She is cute and sweet. I think I'm afraid to let her into my heart, afraid I cannot endure the loss of another dog that has all of my heart like you did.
Mommy's broken Molly. Please help me heal. I love you, my sweet girl!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Allan's Girl, you are speaking from my heart. I have the same feelings. I lost my boy almost 4 months ago, I have not moved on, I cannot move on.
I am stuck as well. 

I am so sorry about your Molly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Allan's girl, I am so sorry you are hurting so much.

Grieving is a process and a journey, it's different for every person. Take the time you need to heal your heart. 

Molly will always be with you, she lives forever in your heart and in the memories you shared. I believe she's watching over you and is with you in spirit. She watis unitl the day you are reunited.

In the meantime, you have wonderful little Emma who is there for you and needs you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Allan's girl, I am so sorry you are hurting so much.
> 
> Grieving is a process and a journey, it's different for every person. Take the time you need to heal your heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I notice too when I lose a pet there is something about the six month mark that brings up a lot of emotion again, at least for me. Not sure if it is the realization that it is a permanent loss or guilt because I have moved on.

Tufts Veterinary School has some resources on pet loss and a hot line:

Resources for Grieving — Pet Loss Support Hotline

Pet Loss Support Hotline

Hugs!


----------



## RecipeRenovator (Oct 1, 2012)

It's so hard... I still miss Buddy Girl and it has been a year and a half. But having our new puppy Daisy really helps. It's why I wrote a book to honor Buddy and all our wonderful Goldens. Thinking of you...


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm approaching almost a year since I had to let my sweet Sadie go..in some ways it does get better, but I still miss her as much as the day she passed. I have two wonderful, happy golden's in my life now, and I love them with all my heart..but there is still sadness and pain and , and I don't think it will ever go away. I read your posts and they touch me deeply, because I can relate to everything you are saying and feeling..I wish I could tell you something that would make it better..some great insight..but all I can do is agree with all the other people when they say..its the price we pay for knowing them and loving them...the only downside to having a dog is they leave us....and no matter what age it is..it is too soon...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly hasn't been gone very long so it's understandable you feel so sad. Time does help, but I think we will always miss the pets that have passed away. I have three golden girls in Heaven. I still miss them and I still get choked up thinking about them.

Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the sadness you're feeling - it's so very hard some days, more than others. I hope tomorrow is better for you, and that you have more smiles than tears when thinking of her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> Aw Molly, I still miss you. I still want you back. I still can't stop crying. I go along trying to pretend everything is all right, that I am all right. But I'm not! It's been over 5 month and I can't seem to move on, I'm stuck...Mommy's broken Molly. Please help me heal. I love you, my sweet girl!


Oh, Terra. If you are broken, I wonder what that makes me. My Sabrina died almost 8 years ago and I still miss her and long to have her back. Sometimes I think that I'm unfair to my other dogs because her place in my heart still is and always will be hers. Then again, the space for love is bigger than it used to be, because there has also been space there for Charlie, Joker, and now Sunny. None of them will ever be Sabrina, but they will be the wonderful dogs they are. Charlie died two years ago and I cry when I think of him. I think of that as a measure of deep love. One thing the last decade or so has taught me: The more our dogs need us and we fight with/for them, the more they become a part of us, to be missed as sorely as an amputated limb when they are gone.

Stay with us, dear. More than anyone else anywhere else, we understand what you are going through. And Molly is part of us, too.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear! It would be so difficult without our fur babies, they are forever missed. Wish I had words to make you feel better, just think of the beautiful memories you have together and the fun times!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Allan's Girl, you are speaking from my heart. I have the same feelings. I lost my boy almost 4 months ago, I have not moved on, I cannot move on.
> I am stuck as well.
> 
> I am so sorry about your Molly.


I am so sorry. It's terrible! I wish I had words of wisdom, but alas I have nothing. I hope we find our way out of the darkness.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. Everyone grieves at their own pace. It takes some of us longer than others to get used to the hole in our heart and lives when they are gone. You and Molly shared a very special bond. You can't just flip a switch to turn the pain off. If only there were a way to make it better, but only time takes the sharpness away. Thinking of you and sending thoughts for strength to get thru this painful time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allan's Girl said:


> I am so sorry. It's terrible! I wish I had words of wisdom, but alas I have nothing. I hope we find our way out of the darkness.


Finding our way out of darkness is not something that we have to do alone and sometimes we simply _cannot_ do it alone. Sometimes we need help, whether human or chemical. I write that as someone who has needed both at times. That is not a mark of weakness but of humanity. If you feel like you're slipping deeper and deeper into a darker and darker place, it is time to seek help.

It takes strength, and courage to admit that you need help and to act on that insight once you have it. We are here, but we may not be enough. It might also be good to reach out to a trusted doctor or minister or counselor who can help you assess whether it's time for meds or professional assistance. 

Fighting for yourself and the rest of your life with as much courage as you fought for Molly would make her proud and happy.

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I can only say that it took me a long time to start healing. I still cry over missing Allie and its been just over a year. I wasn't sure I was going to make it it hurt so bad. It is just a love like no other. So sorry for your pain.


----------

